
Ask HN: As data scientist, what annoys you? - srnagappan
What are your pain points and what are tools that you wish you had? If you are a deep learning engineer&#x2F;researcher, is there anything deep learning specific?
======
nagrom42
Hmm maybe something that can take care of ETL part of the workflow.

